# NKT275's



## Allthumbs (Apr 27, 2020)

Knowing little about vintage transistors, if one would find some of these that are neither red nor white dot and test good, is it to be expected that they will work fine in a fuzz circuit?   Provided they could be had for not terrible money, is it worth it to spend a little extra to have them?

 I read a lot about how rare they are and whatnot, how htey have a particular type of feel, etc....From listening to many many many clips I seem to hear something special.  I did just get a fuzz face using BART transistrs and it is a very special tone that I love very much.  These transistors are attainable and cheap.  

speaking of fuzz faces and perhaps super fuzzes


----------



## zgrav (Apr 27, 2020)

if they are cheap enough it may be a good idea to buy some for your inventory.    and if you think the source has a big supply you can share the info after you secure your order.  but don't feel bad if you choose to keep the source to yourself.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

Allthumbs said:


> Knowing little about vintage transistors, if one would find some of these that are neither red nor white dot and test good, is it to be expected that they will work fine in a fuzz circuit?   Provided they could be had for not terrible money, is it worth it to spend a little extra to have them?
> 
> I read a lot about how rare they are and whatnot, how htey have a particular type of feel, etc....From listening to many many many clips I seem to hear something special.  I did just get a fuzz face using BART transistrs and it is a very special tone that I love very much.  These transistors are attainable and cheap.
> 
> speaking of fuzz faces and perhaps super fuzzes



Here is an interesting read about Transistor package,The NKT275 Short Can is preferred by Builders as a true Newmarket 275.
There are a lot of *Fakes *out there!









						A Brief Hobbyist Primer on Key Fuzz Transistor Types and Chronology
					

A short overview of Fuzz Transistor use




					www.guitarpedalx.com


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 28, 2020)

Cool, thanks for the info.  Not that I have much of a source, just might be able to get some for affordable prices.  Still, it would be more than I'd like to pay for a pedal part.  The Fuzz Face I just purchased is just so great I need to make them


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

Allthumbs said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.  Not that I have much of a source, just might be able to get some for affordable prices.  Still, it would be more than I'd like to pay for a pedal part.  The Fuzz Face I just purchased is just so great I need to make them


Is it a Current product or Vintage unit?


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 28, 2020)

Not sure,  they don't match what's in the link you posted.  I guess they're newer?  Again, I'm new to all this


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

Allthumbs said:


> Not sure,  they don't match what's in the link you posted.  I guess they're newer?  Again, I'm new to all this


Ha Ha, I was actually asking about your Fuzz Face.


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Ha Ha, I was actually asking about your Fuzz Face.


Ah,  it uses GT402 Barts.  Not sure which 402 though.  like I said, pretty impressed with it.

Correction, a B ad an E

It pushing a Dumbloid clone or a Clean Drive clone is immensely satisfying.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

They are Russian made Germanium's GT402B's is what your after if you want it to sound like you already have, Forget NKT275's.
If you want your Fuzz Face to work correctly , You need a matching set!
HFE 70-85 for Q1 and 120-140 for Q2
Small Bear did sell them but he is Closed at the moment for Covid19!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

They probably used a B for Q1 & E for Q2.


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 28, 2020)

yes, I'm after some of the russians too, but I'd also like some 275's as well.  
thanks for the numbers.  Is this going to apply to all germanium sets, no matter type?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

As a rule Yes, but people try to bend the rules!


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> They probably used a B for Q1 & E for Q2.



yes


----------



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2020)

What price are they asking for NKT275, Red Dot is Best, White dot is Good, No Dot is average!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 28, 2020)

I dunno - I'm no expert but have used quite a few different brands/model numbers of Ge transistors and they vary so much. I find it's more about the hfe and leakage than type or brand. I've used OC44s, AC127s, NKT275s (lots of various others) and inexpensive Russian MP38s. My favourite results have generally been with the Russians. Probably because I can afford to buy enough of them to get the hfe and leakage I want. I've spent too much on "name" trannies only to get very ordinary results.  Original FF pedals didn't use specific transistors for tone - they used them because that's what they had.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 28, 2020)

I love gt402s, they’re cheap and available. You’ll need to do some sorting to get em right but when you do they rock


----------



## FuzzMonkey (May 1, 2020)

Check out R.G. Keen article on the selection transistors for a Fuzz Face: Picking Transistors For FF Clones

This will allow you to find the transistors (whenever type they may be) within the correct parameters in terms of hFE for Q1 and Q2 but also leakage.

There is also this article by the same author that is well worth a read: The Technology of the Fuzz Face


----------



## Allthumbs (May 1, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Is it a Current product or Vintage unit?


vintage I assumed.  Are there New 275's?


----------



## metalguy55 (May 17, 2020)

Did anyone ever order these?


----------



## Allthumbs (May 17, 2020)

I did not  the price was too high for me without knowing more.  I am still looking for a matched set for reasonable money for one fuzz.  The BART trannies are fantastic, though in the fuzz I have


----------

